# Top 10 Best Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Ever since Lexus first began participating at the SEMA Show the team from Five Axis has been around. Showing just what's possible when you're not constrained by styling that must appeal to all types or by volume manufacturing, creative boss Troy Sumitomo has been crafting wild one-offs for years. Initially some rather wild tuner-style cars, more recently the design house seems to have developed its own identity, showcased most recently in the "Project GS" concept based on the all-new 2013 Lexus GS. With an extra wide body, massive 20-inch wheels and a low-low stance, this unique interpretation of the new GS is easily the best reason yet why Toyota should hire Sumitomo.

View the rest of the list after the jump:

More: *Top 10 Best Cars of SEMA: 2011 SEMA Show* on Autoguide.com


----------

